# Cattle question...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all... I've been busy with 3 new pets: Cattle! I have a Black/white face steer, a Pinzgauer Cow and a Wagyu/Pinzg. X Bull. This is a pic of the new cow and her lopsided hips - ???? Previous owner reports that she has always been sound and calved easily. She has been with a bull, and spent several hours in a trailer to get here... anyone seen anything like this before?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Yup! That's called a knocked or capped hip. It is from the cartilage covering of the hip being knocked off by accident. It will not affect her in any way, but the odd looking hip. She is really pretty i love linebacks!! She's fine as far as the hip goes!! Enjoy her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> Yup! That's called a knocked or capped hip. It is from the cartilage covering of the hip being knocked off by accident. It will not affect her in any way, but the odd looking hip. She is really pretty i love linebacks!! She's fine as far as the hip goes!! Enjoy her.


 Ouch! That had to have hurt. Poor thing.

She is really pretty though!  Someday I would like to have a couple cows.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks so much, enchantedgoats! She doesn't seem in any distress, and moves easily... was even running today - just for fun! I'm having the time of my life with these moos! They're almost as much fun as Goats!!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've seen cows like that at the sale. Usually it gets called in the ring and they won't bring quite as much as a cow that has "normal" hips.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely capped hip. I disagree that it will not affect her in any way. We've had a few in the dairy herd and they always get arthritis down the line and end up being sold for feet/leg issues. They don't position their weight properly on those feet. However, with a beef cow, I would say her longevity is significantly increased already being on dirt and grass. Better shock absorbers for the joints. Good luck to you! Enjoy your cattle!


----------

